# Red Dot Scope on Slingshot?



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Question, has anyone had any experience with a scope on a slingshot. I mean specifically a "typical" slingshot, not a slingshot rifle, or a sling-bow, or sling-x-bow, etc.?

I see Montie Gear makes the Y-Shot, which can have a picatinny rail to mount a scope:





I searched for reviews on it (with a scope) and haven't found any.

Questions are:

Did it increase the weight of the slingshot significantly?

Did you find it was accurate? or that you could be any more accurate with it (or more then usual)?

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

that i think is not a good idea first it was expensive for the application and its to fragile for putting in a hand held sling and it can be off focus every now and then,, and trust me as days turns in to months that red dot is going to be bigger in sight picture than our target it will cover up our target. iron sight is i think is a better idea if you really want a fix reference point or as many of us do just mark a spot in your forks as a reference is also a good idea.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think its a bad idea because it takes away from what slingshots are. There ment for skill and accuracy. If you need/want a lazer then in my opinion get a gun.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it would also take the thrill out of it when you thwack that target with your own hard earned skillzzzzzzz! you can not get that feeling any other way.

But hey this is just my own opinion. I think it would be cool to research for possibly better hunting accuracy though.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I also think it would take away from what a slingshot is SS. I do think it's interesting though and would like to know about people's experences with it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I also think it would take away from what a slingshot is SS. I do think it's interesting though and would like to know about people's experences with it.


I agree on the research  and sorry not trying to cut the latex of your shooter so to say.  glad we can agree.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

ok so every body agrees lets put red dots on out favorite shooter.. :naughty:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A scope is necessary on a rifle but would be a gimmick on a slingshot. The eye relief would be to great on the slingshot application. Has ultra precision shooting ever been demonstrated with a scope on a slingshot? Will someone ever demonstrate precision shooting with a scoped slingshot? I doubt it. If some one demonstrates better shooting with a scope, I'll buy one. I do love the raw simplicity of a slingshot. The answer to shooting our best does't lie in the next gimmick to hit the market as much as it has to do with practice.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

You're right TF, Amy and I were actually talking about that last night.

Although, I am curious to know how people felt they performed with one... Am I the only one curious about this!?!  Haha.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If I'm wrong I will admit it. Perhaps somebody out there reading this can step up and show us different.I would love to see a demonstration showing the scope to be the answer to the best accuracy. We shall wait and see. No words or theories but raw evidence.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, it's entirely up to the skill of the user, in my opinion. An expert marksman with a pistol will probably outshoot an inexperienced shooter with a rifle.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> If I'm wrong I will admit it. Perhaps somebody out there reading this can step up and show us different.I would love to see a demonstration showing the scope to be the answer to the best accuracy. We shall wait and see. No words or theories but raw evidence.


While I'm curious about performance too TF, I don't want to scare anyone away from sharing their experiences either.

Here is another one claiming all sorts of things:
http://www.idealcreations.net/slingshot/index.html

Doesn't look as pro as Montie's though.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, I will give my honest review/view on this.

I have the MG iron sight... (hopefully in the future I will be able to do a video review on it..)... and the fiber opitic points are the same as mine with the exception the fibers have the extra adjustments.

I would say for the most part, everyone is right it really isn't necessary for a scope to be added on a slingshot.. and the red dot's benefit would just give you a reference point to aim with..

where it would be beneficial is if you can't really see the target to reference to, and a slight magnification will give you the aid that you need.

I do, however, believe, from experience the fiber optic points on the flat sight are helpful (needed? no, but helpful non the less).

It draws the focal point to the spot you are trying to reference on your slingshot, I use the fiber optic clamp on my sauders , the starship I have from Canopener has a "fiber" (florecent) pointer to aid in referencing.. and my AKM Godfather with the new tube attachment has a place to add one ( it also has a long slot to aid in alignment to the target). they help in the contrast between the slingshot,target, and focal point.

If you use it right, and are the type of shooter that uses references to aim, then it does help. Again, it isn't necessary, and a zip tie or marker could do just as well to aid in your shooting.

Of course, if you don't have the fundamentals of shooting a slingshot, then nothing will help you.

As far as taking away from the "slingshot experience".. I don't believe that can be a blanket statement.. What takes away from one,, doesn't for the other. it's not like it is a laser pointer or anything.

Conclusion,

I wouldn't say one has to get one, but I wouldn't dismiss it either... it isn't necessarily a pointless thing to have IMHO

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm wrong I will admit it. Perhaps somebody out there reading this can step up and show us different.I would love to see a demonstration showing the scope to be the answer to the best accuracy. We shall wait and see. No words or theories but raw evidence.
> ...


Here is one thing to keep in mind if you do decide to give a red dot a try.

For it to be effective, you will have to ensure your draw and position is the same each shot for the dot to be in the same sight spot.. also you may want to adjust the dot slightly off center to target, so not to come to a situation where the dot is actually covering it..


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> OK, I will give my honest review/view on this.
> 
> I have the MG iron sight... (hopefully in the future I will be able to do a video review on it..)... and the fiber opitic points are the same as mine with the exception the fibers have the extra adjustments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write this as I am trying to do as much research as I can LGD!

One area where I think it may work, is in consistency (and mind you, I'm just speculating). Assuming your anchor point was the same, one "should" be able to (depending on the quality of scope)... increase consistency I would think at hitting the same area. I'm just speculating, but I'd be curious to see that in action. Do you think this would be the case LGD?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Fiber optics are pretty useless during dull winter days,I'm finding that out right now.They work best with good quality day light not the half on type we're getting here at the moment which also brings me to the conclusion I can shoot just as well/bad without them.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

I know a guy who uses green laser / tactical light combo (which he bought for his Glock 17L hand gun) mounted on a picantiny rail installed on the bottom of the Eagle of Sniper braced chinese slingshot. He says it is effective for nocturnal hunting (mostly pheasants who dwell in trees at night) he blinds the pray with the light and the laser helps him center on the prey . The light and the laser are on simultaneously. I will ask him to make some photos and maybe post them here some day ...

Myself I do not hunt and I think this is unfair to do as strong light freezes the pray motionless (can not move) . It happened to me on the road at night with a rabbit crossing the road . The animal was blinded by the car lights and could not move ...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

as to living in Ohio lazer or dot sites are on legal for target shooting only..In my opinion it is not a good idea for a slingshot..

not to take away from tech of todays standards..I would not personally use a site..Like I say just my opinion~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a guy who has been flogging laser sighted slingshots for some time.

http://www.catsdomain.com/

Discussion of these comes up from time to time here on the forum. I ordered one some years back to try it out, but the guy never delivered. Paypal returned my money when the guy refused to answer emails. I believe someone else on the forum got one and reviewed it.

Personally, I doubt that it is any more accurate than just sighting down the bands over the fork tip. All the "great" shots shown on the website could be reproduced easily by many many folks on this forum. But I stand to be corrected by anyone who has had a positive experience with this sort of arrangement.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

WATERLOGIC said:


> I know a guy who uses green laser / tactical light combo (which he bought for his Glock 17L hand gun) mounted on a picantiny rail installed on the bottom of the Eagle of Sniper braced chinese slingshot. He says it is effective for nocturnal hunting (mostly pheasants who dwell in trees at night) he blinds the pray with the light and the laser helps him center on the prey . The light and the laser are on simultaneously. I will ask him to make some photos and maybe post them here some day ...
> 
> Myself I do not hunt and I think this is unfair to do as strong light freezes the pray motionless (can not move) . It happened to me on the road at night with a rabbit crossing the road . The animal was blinded by the car lights and could not move ...


I can't jacklight rabbits as it is illegal, but hunting racoons, you would need to hunt at night, and is legal where I live. You bring up a good point though, I'm really interested in a tactical flash-light option.



Charles said:


> There is a guy who has been flogging laser sighted slingshots for some time.
> 
> http://www.catsdomain.com/
> 
> ...


I doubt that they are any more accurate either. I am however curious if they would be any more consistent? No idea really.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

This green laser is a real bad ass - the visibility and reach also in daylight are unbelievable, so if you are proficient shooter I am sure you will profit from it.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I could use any enhancement I could find to help boost my limited shooting ability, but... Since the slightest twitch just before, during or just after release can radically alter the path of a slingshot projectile, it seems that any benefit from a sight on a slingshot can't ever be consistent and reliable---unless the slingshot is solidly clamped in a bench vise when being shot.

So---I'm saving my money and going with the old "Practice, practice, practice" thing. I don't think any of all the TruGlo multi-pin sights, red dots, lasers, etc in the world would help.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write this as I am trying to do as much research as I can LGD!
> 
> One area where I think it may work, is in consistency (and mind you, I'm just speculating). Assuming your anchor point was the same, one "should" be able to (depending on the quality of scope)... increase consistency I would think at hitting the same area. I'm just speculating, but I'd be curious to see that in action. Do you think this would be the case LGD?


It COULD increase consistency... but not necessarily better than with out... I will say it is all depending on the inconsistencies of the shooter themself

I would say that a scope would be a good "training aid" because honestly, once you get shooting down you really don't need anything added to the slingshot.

Where the scope would prove beneficial is that it could provide extra guides outside just aiming at the target...

if you look at the king cat http://www.supershooting.com/KC-Features.html

you will notice that there are certain points that will aid in your proper angle and hold.. meaning (like the scope) will let you know if you are tilting your slingshot forward,,back, left , or right.. which you may not easily notice with your slingshot alone using a small point as a reference.

IF the pressure is on, and you want to be consistent when doing precision shooting, the additional aid could relieve that pressure and allow you to concentrate on your draw and release.

Of course, with that being said, this could handicap you, causing you to be dependent of the extra "assistance".

I like adding marks,tape, zip ties to my slingshot, occasionally when it seems like I am having an off day with a particular slingshot.. but I rarely continue using it once I discover what I am doing to hinder my shots.

So to answer your question, NO it won't be more consistent, but can help it make you consistent or get you over that hump.

The "instinctive shooters" won't use it

The "Bill Hayes" shooters would not see any difference, and the scope would be useless

The first timers wouldn't are too green to even benefit from it

This would be more along the lines for the person that has "Hot day" and "Cold days" and want to have more Hot than Not..

I might be all over the place with this, and I am sure this reply is more long winded than it has to be, but I hope this paints enough of a picture to help your thought process out with this.. I am not trying to sway you one way or the other on this.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a dot or scope can help you to get an idea on how to line your fork tip on your target. but , if your not lined up with your bands between the fork and your anchor, you will still miss. and if your anchor is not consistent, your still going to miss. to use a slingshot you have to line up properly on a straight line that moves a lot with a lot of variables involved, its not like lining up a rifle thats basically a long straight tube that can be tuned by turning a screw on a shooting rest. practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 100mw green laser it works well in daylight but the shakes after the night before is especially off putting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done a lot of work on this concept.

It's very easy to make a very accurate (for beginners) slingshot so long as you know how to make a simple gimbal for the fork tips. Basically all you need to do is slot the tips and pin sections of picatinny rail so that they "see saw" freely.

True the slingshot setup this way is great, BUT it holds a person back though. Because once you KNOW how to aim properly, like you do, then YOU are actually more accurate than the guy with the laser or red dot sight.

Normally I exclude lasers, optics and slingrifles from my competitions... BUT I usually do offer one Open to anything Contest for the Pocket Predator series of competitions. After seeing what we're able to do with our "toys", we've never had anyone even try compete who uses anything other than a regular type slingshot.... and I've put the challenge out there "to the world" on other forums as well.. so you can probably figure out what works best in the long run...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have myself experimented with the laser sight on a starship slingshot.

The results were really not impressive.

It was almost impossible to keep the laser steady at draw.

I would imagine it to be even harder using a hand held slingshot.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

This does help me quite a bit in my research, so it's very much appreciated!


----------

